

A UK Public Transport Agency Begins Testing E-Paper Technology at Bus Stops - morocco_moleCA
http://www.infodocket.com/2013/09/01/a-uk-public-transport-agency-begins-testing-e-paper-technology-at-bus-stops/

======
keithpeter
The Centro news post[1] has costs. £50K for the prototype. Planned timetables
don't change that much around here, say twice a year. West Midlands buses are
tracked, and you can send an sms message with a code to get the 'next bus'
times, so there is _some_ real time information on the displays. I might pop
over and have a look next weekend.

[1]
[http://www.centro.org.uk/newsroom/PressReleases/PressRelease...](http://www.centro.org.uk/newsroom/PressReleases/PressRelease68134.aspx)

